
FreeBSD 11.0 release status update - cperciva
https://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-current/2016-September/063450.html
======
cperciva
Posting this here because I know the HN crowd includes both a lot of FreeBSD
users and "early adopters": Some errant bits escaped prematurely, and the ISOs
for FreeBSD 11.0-RELEASE are being re-rolled. So if you noticed the
unannounced images on the FTP site a couple days ago, _wait for the
announcement and the final images_.

~~~
stock_toaster
The release schedule page should probably also be updated, no?

[https://www.freebsd.org/releases/11.0R/schedule.html](https://www.freebsd.org/releases/11.0R/schedule.html)

~~~
evilgjb
I wanted to make sure there were no other items to be addressed (specifically
with the build scripts), I'll update the page now.

